# Ebay Mazzer Royal



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Possible bargain for those op north!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300945740654&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

One shame of this forum is ruining the bargains that could be had by those serious enough to buy them, as invariably the price of that grinder will now be driven up by people who will be nowhere near at the end of the auction.... ho hum


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Thats what forums are for


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Actually part of me agrees that yes forums are for sharing deals, but part of me sees the amount of times that people put things up that have no intention of getting the item themselves, that shows others here the item, who place bids way to early, drive up the price and actually prevent someone on here getting a genuine bargain, so it is actually counterproductive for those actively seeking the bargains when they are placed on here.

The few that have got bargains on here recently have managed to get the items that were not spotted by " those that have no intention of buying the item" and listing it here. I dont know but posting the bargains pretty much stops the bargain and that is not what forums are for.....


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Actually part of me agrees that yes forums are for sharing deals, but part of me sees the amount of times that people put things up that have no intention of getting the item themselves, that shows others here the item, who place bids way to early, drive up the price and actually prevent someone on here getting a genuine bargain, so it is actually counterproductive for those actively seeking the bargains when they are placed on here.
> 
> The few that have got bargains on here recently have managed to get the items that were not spotted by " those that have no intention of buying the item" and listing it here. I dont know but posting the bargains pretty much stops the bargain and that is not what forums are for.....


But isn't it better that the forum members see it and if say 10 people want it, the person that wants it most gets it? This is positive to both buyer and seller.

I often post deals, even those I won't be getting involved in, but I do this so that someone on our forum will hopefully benefit rather than it go to some random off forum.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

But why would you want to pay £50 for something, if it is possible to get it for £30? The point CC is making, is that he has to be able to buy them at the right price, in order to be paid to have the time to strip them down and sort them out. Invariably on Ebay, the item you receive is not stripped down and cleaned. If you bought a grinder and asked someone to peform this service for you, it would cost you £50 to £75...where does that come from if you have paid far to much in the first place by being an enthusiastic but naive Ebayer? The only person who benefits from this enthusiasm is the sller


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

is it because you wanted it for £200 and sell it on for £600:exit:


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> But why would you want to pay £50 for something, if it is possible to get it for £30? The point CC is making, is that he has to be able to buy them at the right price, in order to be paid to have the time to strip them down and sort them out. Invariably on Ebay, the item you receive is not stripped down and cleaned. If you bought a grinder and asked someone to peform this service for you, it would cost you £50 to £75...where does that come from if you have paid far to much in the first place by being an enthusiastic but naive Ebayer? The only person who benefits from this enthusiasm is the sller


Worth remembering that that when these deals are posted on this forum, the large majority of our community are not bidding blind or too enthusiastically, most here know what the deal is in buying a 2nd hand grinder and risks it entails as well as avoiding early bidding.

The deals are opened up to the community so that it goes to the person that wants it most, be that £50 or £30.

Stinks if you're bidding on it and hope no one sees it, but great if you didn't know about it and now do. I know one member here purchased a machine/grinder after I posted about it.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

glevum said:


> is it because you wanted it for £200 and sell it on for £600:exit:


Is that comment aimed at me or Dave?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The point Dave is making, is that people with little or no intention bid, and bid early. If this mazzer Royal was a 99p start, then person a might think it was worth £185 and person b 203. The result is that people bid up to what they think it is worth, and the price goes up accordingly. Most auctions now, seem to have a little early action, then nothing for 3 or 4 days. Then in the last hour, bidding starts and in the final few seconds, it goes mad. If with seconds to go, the price is £200, then the person who wins is the highest bidder, they might see it at £250. If with seonds to go, the price is £56, it is unlikely that the highest bidder will still see it at £250.......Ebay says bid early.....right..excellent advice!


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

And my point is that people on this forum are unlikely to bid with no intention and early. IMO of course.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

IMO of course.........thats where you would be wrong then! Why, because people do actually think, that they have spotted something no one else has, and they are usually wrong. Sure, sometimes an item is listed wrongly and the majority of people do not see it, BUT, it is still there if you kinow how to look properly. When you play cards, you always keep them close to your chest, or have I got that wrong as well?


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Also it's an auction.

Essentially it's gambling.

Your complaining about something like "I tried to play blackjack but the guy next to me kept seeing my bet".

And surely if you can play everyone has the right to play.


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

I agree with CC. To demonstrate, I recently spotted a Mazzer Super Jolly on the bay lsited as nearly new and hardly used. It was a very poorly written listing, it did not specify the model and it the pictures were awful. But actually it was a bargain. I did not share it on here and perhaps as a result there were only two bidders. I bid my £275 at the last few seconds and someone else bid the £250 starting price, so I got it for £255. Call me selfish, but I did not want to introduce competition...


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Kyle, if you were really after buying something, then would you be happy watching the price go up and up by bidders with little or no intention? If it is an auction, why is the seller allowed to have a starting price of £200? Surely 99p would be more appropriate.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

But the point is that maybe one of your brothers on the forum wants one too.

To you, sharing is not charitable at all because you want it.

To those on here who want the chance, having someone share it is a big charitable action.

In the case that you don't win, you just didn't want it enough to bid as seriously as the next guy.

Everyone loves a bargain, but eBay is gambling for a bargain.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Only trying to help with this thread. I told forum members when a RR55 od was on bay and they made the guy an offer and bought it. Also told when another was on gumtree and again another forum member bought it. So i cant really see the problem here.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

glevum said:


> Only trying to help with this thread. I told forum members when a RR55 od was on bay and they made the guy an offer and bought it. Also told when another was on gumtree and again another forum member bought it. So i cant really see the problem here.


 To be fair with the 2nd RR55 OD from Gumtree I had already bought it when you posted about it Mark.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Fair enough...still on the lookout myself for one at the right price


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, when you find one, I hope no one posts the link here.....LOL

Otherwise it will never be at the right price now will it


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Thats life. Wont loose any sleep over a 2nd hand grinder.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Posting something on here you intend to bid for yourself wouldn't be a very smart move, as has been said, that introduces competition and drives your buying price up.

However spotting a bargain and posting it here is another matter. The whole principle is highlighting a deal that others here on the forum might miss, the only reason not to share the deal is by making a wild assumption that anyone in the market for said deal will already have found it of their own accord.

I got my current machine because someone was kind enough to share a deal they found here on the forum, and I got it for a song, that wouldn't have happened if it wasn't or threads like these.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

So, is there a difference between a self employed, successful rich businessman and someone who wins the lottery? Meaning, if you want something so badly, then why not get off your arse and go and find it as opposed to wanting someone to point it out to you? Did you actually want it before someone else showed you? Hypothetically of course


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Then why come to this forum and ask for help and community at all?


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Well, when you find one, I hope no one posts the link here.....LOL
> 
> Otherwise it will never be at the right price now will it


If i saw one on Gumtree at the right price.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> So, is there a difference between a self employed, successful rich businessman and someone who wins the lottery? Meaning, if you want something so badly, then why not get off your arse and go and find it as opposed to wanting someone to point it out to you? Did you actually want it before someone else showed you? Hypothetically of course


I knew I wanted to upgrade, but I wasn't actively looking, I put in a bid not really expecting to win as it was so low and I got lucky. It wasn't too wise of me to spend that money at that time but it all worked out ok.

Even if I was looking, I would not necessarily have found it. Had it not been posted it may well have gone to a complete stranger to these forums and no one here would have benefitted in the slightest, so why take the decision not to post?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

glevum said:


> If i saw one on Gumtree at the right price.


Actually this is being taken from the wrong perspective, GLEVUM no I don't want to buy it at £200 and sell it for £600, in fact the £200 price point is near my limit for purchasing a grinder anyway, my point is different, lets reduce the price point to say £100 start bid. That particular grinder is advertised badly because it is misspelt and therefore could represent a bargain to either myself or anyone else, someone here could have seen that bargain and knowing it is misspelt, would know it was a potential for a great deal, however once it is posted on here the price gets driven up by a few things, the potential buyer wishing to sell it ( I am one of those, but then everyone knows that however I am savvy enough not to start bidding straight away), you have the dabblers, not really sure that they want it but might have a dabble to try and get it, then you have the serious bidders who genuinely want a great grinder, who might wait till the end of the auction and give it their best shot.

What does this rambling mean? Well the savvy bargain hunter who has done the misspelt options and hunted the bargain down and is ready to try and grab that bargain, is then gazzumped by the forum who will now through a combination of th above drive the price of that item up!

I am not wanting anyone to lose sleep!!! Or for people not to list items in a helpful way on here, as there are times when a great bargain is had by forum members via this route. Happy hunting everyone..


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Surely sharing a potential bargain is just part of the community spirit everyone was espousing when castigating that guy for selling a grinder someone gave him?

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

People outside of this forum look for coffee products on ebay, posting, or not posting here will not make that much difference.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Surely sharing a potential bargain is just part of the community spirit everyone was espousing when castigating that guy for selling a grinder someone gave him?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


Actually the principles of that are completely different , but I know when I am beaten and accept that the forum is a fab place for community spirited individuals who share the bargains that they find, so I will get off my high horse and take the slow walk


----------



## Savo (Apr 9, 2013)

I think the idea that someone posts a bargain that another forum member can buy for themselves is great. My idea of a great forum is where people have a shared interest in a hobby purely for the fun of the hobby & are there to help each other. I got my coffee equipment because of helpful people here on this forum, however I have found myself moving away from the forum because I get the feeling people are using it to make money.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I still cant get my head around the idea that you wouldn't post a deal based on the CHANCE that someone here is bidding on it.

It would be a different kettle of fish is you privately discussed with another member about the item and then chose to post it knowing it would ruin their bargain, but thats not the case.

The posting of the deal is an act of kindness and good will to others on this forum, with no reason to believe you are denying anyone else on the forum a good deal, it just baffles me how that can ever be seen as a bad thing to do.

What it seems like people are asking is that we don't share good deals we find at any time in case someone else might be watching it, and that just seems like an incredibly selfish point of view to take.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I think this is now a farce. No one is suggesting people do not have the right to look at and bid on items and inform others. the point being made is that as soon as the bargain is published, it ceases to be a bargain. If you really wanted to show this community spirit, then people out to be allowed to post items they have seen, reserving it if they wish with their maximum bid for others to see. this would ensure that forum members do not end up bidding against each other and just pushing the price further up


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Savo, name and shame please.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Savo said:


> I have found myself moving away from the forum because I get the feeling people are using it to make money.


Sorry to hear that Savo but here's a hypothetical question. Suppose a member sees a piece of equipment posted on the forum and thinks the price is fair and buys it. Suppose the buyer then finds the seller has put a mark up, say, for servicing the item and refurbishing where necessary. Is this no longer a good deal?

I would always want to buy where the chance arises from the forum where the likelihood is the item in question has been well looked after - cherished even.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Guys

I can see both sides of this discussion and i guess it boils down to 3 things

1. People who like to trawl things coffee related and then share things

2. People who do the same but to earn money, by adding value and selling on

3. People looking to purchase for themselves

These 3 things are always going to have conflicting interest. Most importantly, none can be wrong?

It's a forum/ like minded people with similar interests but for differing reasons

Live and let live


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Yes Row said:


> Guys
> 
> I can see both sides of this discussion and i guess it boils down to 3 things
> 
> ...


I can honestly say that I fall into all three of those categories!!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Yes Row said:


> It's a forum/ like minded people with similar interests but for differing reasons
> 
> Live and let live


Well said I think.


----------



## 666tyler (Apr 19, 2013)

I cant see a problem with this. it is sometimes a touch annoying if you are in the market for a particular deal that everybody knows about it but for the most part only a few on here would be interested in any given item anyway. As for people making a profit from the forum, i personally like that there are a few on here who sell items that they have purchased, cleaned up and then most importantly are around to offer advice in the event something does go wrong. plus they are generally the first in line on the posts that start with my machine isn't doing x, y or z giving free advice on a possible cause and a remedy.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The issue with posting bargains might not necessarily be that members get alerted but people who just browse the forums. There's probably far more traffic that way than you would think and while the members might all be a decent bunch, anyone can see the 'bargains' that get posted. Maybe a 'members only' deals section you could only see when signed in would help get around that.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm amazed at how long this argument has gone on for. It's only a second hand coffee grinder! It was hardly listed that badly anyway, given that if you searched for "coffee grinder" then it would still have pulled up a result. My Mazzer was listed here when I bought it on eBay and I wasn't fussed. Thinking that every buyer will be a dealer is just cynical.

It's nice for a forum member to get a good deal, but at the same time, it's not necessarily bad for a seller to get a good sale price either.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

After all that.....its gone.


----------



## Rebecca (Feb 13, 2019)

Kyle548 said:


> Also it's an auction.
> 
> Essentially it's gambling.
> 
> ...


 Totally agree!


----------



## Badgerman (Nov 23, 2017)

Rebecca said:


> Totally agree!


----------

